# Whats your horse scared of?



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Barn bun-buns.

Solon is absolutely certain they are out to kill him.


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

A horse i used to ridee was deathly afraid of carriages, and good luck staying on if one came nearr.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Jazz isn't afraid of anything....almost, I have yet to figure out what kind of monster lurks in her feed bucket but occasionally she will be eating and out of no where will take off bucking and kicking like something was after her she will stop after awhile than slowly inch her way back to the feed bucket with her eyes set on whatever was in there till she is sure that moster is gone then she will eat again. All the others are looking at her like she's nuts!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, T is pretty much been there seen it before. :lol: Walka is showing that he can "figure things out" without panicking. Other than the occasional "horse eating stump" he is pretty steady. That is until I pushed my granddaughter out in the stroller to see the horses! Try as hard as he did, he just couldn't bring himself to get too close! Pretty funny to watch. Doing mental battle with himself. Once I took Bella out, he seemed to realize the stroller wasn't what was making all that noise! :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Llamas! Found it out the hard way. Thank goodness for the one rein stop. I didn't realize an 1100 lbs horse could fit on my lap.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Haha, my horse is scared of everything. Today he shied at a line that was drawn on the ground! He's also verrrrry scared of clapping, wind, his rug, and he's deathly afraid of hail. D:_


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Llamas! Found it out the hard way. Thank goodness for the one rein stop. I didn't realize an 1100 lbs horse could fit on my lap.


 
LOL LOL I forgot about the Llamas we had an old stud that was as absolute bomb proof as a horse could get till he seen a llama...and yes they do fit in your lap:shock:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Llamas here. Zeus is pretty steady, but those evil llamas are obviously going to kill him.
Ha ha. Found that out on our first trail ride together.

He got over it but sidestepped all the way past the llama, didn't take his eyes off of it for a second until we were far enough away to be 
"safe" again.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

haha, i don't own my own horse yet (looking) but the one I ride at my instructors place can be pretty funny sometimes. last week he shied at a milk crate (which he has seen a million times!) and a couple of weeks ago he shied at his own shadow 3 times. sooo funny! we were up on a bank and his shadow was on the road below and in front of him.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Ingrid is scared of water , especially puddles.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

lets see what isnt she scared off? She used to be scared of brushing and fly spray but we got that figured out, she can be scared of everything and nothing all in the same day. She is the sturdiest most fearless mount but if shes in a goofy mood she spooks at birds and cars and shadows. Luckily its never a big spook just a jump away and a laugh at me. We have a rabbits leap out from under us and have no reaction but a bird chirps and shes like oh crap what was that jump snort stare then she walks on ha ha mom you thought I was scared. I brought a tarp out and she was wearing it in five minutes walking all over it. But a mud puddle is a horse eating lake. Gotta love them huh.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Logs


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Bandit: Honestly, I haven't found anything that he's afraid of yet. And I've put him up against everything I could find.

Dante: The vet and Hard work! Anything that looks like it might result in excessive sweating! 

Ruby: pheasants, rap music, dead raccoons (but not live ones!), flat-bed semi trailers (but only if they're attached to a semi and parked :? ), being called fat

Tanner: towing chains, the little foam cherry on the end of my car antenna, the top on my convertible

Magic: R/C cars, radio static, basketballs

2-Pak/Dio: (brace yourself, it's a long list) aluminum bleachers, porta-potties, balloons, R/C cars, his shadow (on occasion), yellow hoses, anything that might possibly be fly spray, his reflection, seashells, Bailey (one of my friend's geldings), rabbits, birds, worms, straight-load trailers, gravel, indoors, metal feed pans, electric fences, herds of cattle, Magic's shipping boots, the color pink, most men, plastic neon-colored ribbons, clowns, milk, the judge at the local horseshow, perfume, measuring sticks, chickens, people wearing hoodies, chipmunks, roadkill, dark spots in pavement, cracks in cement, bridges, big rocks, fallen trees, black-and-white paint horses, frogs, mares in heat, kittens, and probably a million other things. He's very spooky, but thankfully he doesn't bolt. He just stops on the spot and snorts at whatever he doesn't like, then tries to go around it.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Donkeys and other small farm animals. She's fine with dogs and she'll let the barn kitty rub on her legs but she sees a donkey or a goat or a very tiny pony and she about jumps out of her skin.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

AZ: He's more curious about everything than scared. He hates the lunge whip though thanks to abuse from a former owner. Not so much scared as a fiery hatred and urge to kill :lol: He is very very curious as to why those weird horses in the easement that walk by every morning have huge ears, white butts, and some of them have antlers. 

He does startle at the pop of an air rifle, but he's getting used to it. 

OH! He is scared of only one type of bird. Hummingbird. He is fine around magpies, owls, pigeons, hawks... but those horse-eating hummingbirds are a no-go.

Ah, and the blue jolly ball thing that sits idly in the pasture. He will NOT go near it. It is made of evil.

Dixie: Nothing :lol:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My horse is afraid of things that don't move, especially tractors.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Goats. My. Mare. Hates. My. Goats. I dont know if she hates them or shes scared of them, but every time theyre in her pasture, shes chases them at a canter, bucking and tries to bite them Prince loves t nibble on Pow's butt too haha.


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

The horse I ride it terrified of bridges.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Gypsy: Nothing. Things startle her, sure, same as I can be, but there is nothing I have come across in her seven years that spooked her. She's a good horse.

Tally: Everything. Ok, ok, I'm kidding... Tally's pretty good, too. She spooks sometimes at people though, if they are walking up to her with a hood on and don't speak, or standing or sitting still and start talking suddenly. What I think is hilarious is what she isn't afraid of: birds, who LOVE her. I came walking down her stall row one day and she had about six or seven little black birds sitting on her rump! They all flew away when I came near, and she was like, eh. Haha... that silly girl


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Cat: Being away from Jake, ropes

Jack:being away from Cat, hoses, water, spray bottles, hoof picking, and everything ecept food.

Ariel: People

Airess:Hoses and the big scary man with needles. 

Blue:Work


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ginisee- tarps, plastic bags, and smoke. If you try to make a fake liverpool out of a basic blue tarp, she freaks. But she jumps real liverpools like a champ...haha. For some reason she is deathly afraid of plastic bags as well. You can't put more shavings in her stall while she is in there. She has been in several barn fires while she was on the track... hence her fear of smoke

Uma- mushrooms. You know those toadstools that seem to grow out of nowhere? That's about the only thing she is really afraid of.

Demi- bicycles I've heard. But haven't experienced it yet... phew!

All of my girls are used to fallen tree branches, cows, and any other type of farm animal. We have a lot of cats, and all of my horses are naturally curious with them.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Stella is afraid of all the sights, smells and sounds at the dairy farm down the road.

Luna isn't afraid of much. She's so curious about everything, but the huge green monster spraying the bean field that surrounds us got her running laps this morning.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Peacocks, I don't think you can say your horse is really bombproof until you have tried the peacock. She hasn't dealt with them in a LOOOOOONG time, probably for the best, but at one point we could walk past them while trembling. Deer also get her, but I think it's because they jump out, if they just stood there I'm sure she could tolerate them, but when they jump out at you, they are certainly chanting war cries and must have blood thirsty intentions.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Sparkles hates water, she's a huge baby when it comes to the hose and puddles but she will jump water just don't make her walk in it.
Nate is pretty chill, but one thing that scares him the most would have to be the port-o-potties that are out by our outdoor..you never know when someone's going to come out of there and try to eat him..


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I found out this weekend that May is very much afraid of fireworks!


----------



## RunLassieRun (Jul 2, 2009)

Lassie is afraid of what's going to jump out of the pile of jumping poles in the corner of the arena ^^'

Belle doesn't like when the arenas sand isn't completely flat. She backed up for what seemed forever to get away from the horrifying pile of sand.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Sparkles said:


> Nate is pretty chill, but one thing that scares him the most would have to be the port-o-potties that are out by our outdoor..you never know when someone's going to come out of there and try to eat him..


i'm scared of them too, I don't blame him, I'm always afraid something inside there is going to eat me.:wink:


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Grace only spooked one time with me, and that was at one of the jump lattices laying on the side of the arena- after we passed it five times.

Pony on the other hand, was a complete wreck in the ring with spooking. Puddles, cups laying in the edge of the ring, pitch forks, anything. I think she was just trying to get out of working her fat off because she would spook at the dumbest things all the time.

And my old horse never spooked at anything. Well actually, one time we were on a trail and a deer popped out of the woods and darted across our path, but that's understandable- I jumped too.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

TroubledTB said:


> i'm scared of them too, I don't blame him, I'm always afraid something inside there is going to eat me.:wink:


Very,very true.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I ride a lot of horses.. hehe.
I haven't found anything that spooks Rupert yet. A barrel fell right on him and he didn't even notice. 
Gonzo is afraid of: nervous riders. They freak him out. Cows. Corners. When things jump out of nowhere. "running into corners"; He doesn't realize he can turn around them! 
Roger doesn't like things that jump out of nowhere. He gets nervous when he's by himself. Doesn't like new enviroments. Gets nervous when you ask him to canter. Doesn't like new things; has trouble with bending. 
Zucchini isn't scared of anything but other horses. He doesn't like horses near him, or other horses getting crazy. If another horse bucks near him, he spooks. If another horse comes near him, withen ten feet, he bucks or kicks. 
Milo doesn't like too many commands at once. He gets nervous. He doesn't like small dogs or sudden movements or sounds. 
Spud doesn't like things on the ground; dogs, people sitting down, ect. 
Jorge doesn't like poles falling or getting hit, cause once a jump fell on him.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

WATER!! i don't know if this really counts but he's scared of going in the dam we attempt to put him in there & yet one night i saw him go shoulder height into the dam to get a peice of floating grass!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> WATER!! i don't know if this really counts but he's scared of going in the dam we attempt to put him in there & yet one night i saw him go shoulder height into the dam to get a peice of floating grass!!


 
Thats cause your pony is slightly strange? I mean floating grass...come on!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know. mind you, it was practically a whole island floating, it was supporting 3 young paper bark trees, so it must have looked preety tempting..


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Flowers....My horse can walk under the autobahn that has cars going over 100 mph but still spooks at the one flower on the side of the path way.:?

She doesn't really spook at this but she absolutely hates little dogs. She tries to step on them. lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh my god!! that is the funniest thing.. 
scared of flowers..... i find that so amusing and cute!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb tends to spook when he is distracted, if something comes along and he doesn't notice watch out! But I've had him since december and he has only taken off once. He is really afraid of trailers and getting stung by bees, he used to not like sprays but now he's fine with them.
Aside from what he's afraid of there are a few things he really doesn't like:
having his jaw strapped shut (like with nosebands and such) 
when the dogs from down the street bark at him he intimidates them and snorts at them
going out before a storm
bits because his old owner had him in a tom thumb on a trail string so people were constantly yanking on his mouth
waiting around while I groom and fuss over him
not getting his feed as soon as possible when he sees me with the bucket.
seeing other horses in the ring doing less work than him (he acts lazy and exausted but if they leave he's perfect and energized!)

A while ago Caleb had an accident that would have made most horses flip out, he stepped on a plastic stepstool and his foot went through the hole between the steps. Needless to say it got stuck. REALLY stuck. He did get a little upset, but he was a good boy and stood still to let us look at his foot. Eventually we managed to get it off and thankfully Caleb wasn't injured. Once it was off he gave it a dirty look then went on as if nothing had happened!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

The fuzzy miniature horse in lots of flowing pink feather boas for Halloween.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Right now, Timmy is most afraid of trot poles. He is absolutely convinced that those round white things are out to get him. One of these days, they are going to jump up and grab him, like in a horror flick. Attack of the 6 ft trot pole. AAAAAhh! Run for your life.

He's also afraid of fly spray. He will pratically walk out of the cross ties to get away from it. He just gives me this look like, "Come on. It's good enough. Stop already."


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Peacocks, especially when they spread their feathers and shake them, spooks her every time. I think she must think the bird is either growing or exploding!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Indian:* I haven't found anything that has scared this old boy ever since we have had him.

*High Five: *Well, the first time I took Five out on the trails(as in, he had been there lots before, this was my first time riding him out) a pack of wild dogs were eating on a deer, and one jumped out at us and freaked all of the horses in front of me and Five. I fell off. And, lawnmowers freak him out on occassion, but he is getting better with that.

*Smokey:* Other male horses tend to make him nervous, but that is just because he was gelded late. Also, for some reason(we beleive it was because of his previous owner), he gets VERY tensed and scared when we tie him up.

*Trigger: *My sweetheart Trigger. Basically, he is afraid of anything that moves. And he is afraid of anything that doesn't.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella is not afraid of the usual things that startle other horses. For example, the crazy jumps in the jumping arena, tarps, windsocks, the big green baby pool being rolled around. All these things BORE him.

He is, however, afraid of things you wouldn't expect a horse to be afraid of such as shadows, foals (broke my leg in March falling from a spook at some babies), deviations in the fencing around the arena (?????).....

Ahhh, silly gelding!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Juniper said:


> The fuzzy miniature horse in lots of flowing pink feather boas for Halloween.


HAHAHA, thats so cute


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Blue balls. I don't know why, but we had a blue ball for them to play with and they were all scared of it. However, blue tarps are just fine. Silly horses. 

They are also scared of the little mini-stallion down the road. Even though he is behind a fence he makes a BIG challenging noise and they swear he is 10 times bigger than he really is. Doesn't matter that they could easily step on his short butt. 

Finally, one of our horses freaked out at a large rock. this boy was going great - deer jumping out, cars, dogs, rabbits etc never bothered him. But in one field that we rode past a lot was mowed. Out of the blue this boy developed a beautiful side-pass and went about 5 feet sideways. Took me a bit to figure out what it was - but it was this large rock that he could now see. It always had been there, just had grass growing up around it. But you KNOW it was a horse-eating monster waiting for him.


----------



## horseychick 4ever (Jul 13, 2009)

one is scared of butterflies the other is scared of ballons


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

One of my horses is scared of garbage bins. He WILL NOT even walk down the same street as one.. it's not even a little fear.. where he just changes sides of the road or shys away.. he turns around and goes back.. and if I try to make him walk past it he bucks and rears.. its even got to a point where we don't ride of bin days


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Yesterday...... the large square bale, newly set by the cow field. Not so bad even though it was a "new object" because we managed to get close enough to it to eat some mouthfuls. However, little did we know, the goat was sleeping on the other side of the bale and we must have disturbed his snooze. I can tell you when just this little head with two bulgy goat eyes popped up my horse did a nice little reining spin. Luckily it was a very hot day and he was in slow mode, so glad it was not a brisk spring morning or he might have been two counties away and me on the ground.


----------



## rambuck (Jun 26, 2009)

My horse? Well, he is scared of the dark, and he is always outside in a run-in stall (thanks to my aunt....), a little bit of water, and tubular things like inflatable pool toys. He also can be afraid of my cousin, who would beat him until I caught her. I still think she has since then.....


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

my horse is scared of the trailer she broke 2 lead ropes tented the trailer door she rares up and puts her feet on top of the trailer any ideas on what to do about that lol


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

dandy is afraid of everything. literally.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Once there was a barrel in the arena that we had to take out and under it was a circle of packed sand, welll one of the horses decided that it was a horse eating monster and would not go anywhere near it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson can be very silly at times. Makes me wonder what goes through his head sometimes  

This guy has been around the track a few times, no pun intended.........he's Fox Hunted for years, Evented - I mean...come on! 

We went hacking yesterday, on the side of the road beacuse there are NO trails where I board........but that's another story.....anyways.......he spooked at almost everything. It was rediculous.

I think it was because we were alone and he was insecure of his surroundings.

He spooked at mail boxes, absolutely nothing, then some more mail boxes, his own shaddow, and then some more of absolutely nothing.  while yet, he doesn't blink an eye at peddle bikes going by or quads or the cars zooming by...no...just silly things...those objects that cannot move - while yet he is certain they are going to jump out and eat him.

At times I thought we were going to eat pavement because he woud spook over the top, jumping so high in the air and slamming his shod hooves onto the pavement. 
I just pictured us slipping out from under ourselves......

But, when we are in his element - he is unstoppable. Get him out on a Fox Hunt, he is phenominal. Get him out on a CC course, ubeatable. Any element involving a horse show - nothing phases him what-so-ever.

Go figure?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH! Just to add - Nelson actually is scared of 2 mares at the fascillity we board at. 

The Mares and the Geldings are seperated in their own pastures - and the pastures are 12 acres each. We can ride around the fence line where the BO mows a path for us to use *twirls finger in air with excitement* 

I usually take Boo around that a few times to help loosen him up for arena work. He is perfectly fine on the long side where his and his buddies pasture is located, but once we get to the opposite side where the Mares are.........he snorts and starts to jig.

There are 2 mares who's owner makes them wear these fly sheets and fly masks, where they look like aliens to Nelson.....he does whatever he can, to avoid passing them. If they are near the fence line, he will veer as far away from them as he can, even if that means going through the bushes. Once he passes them, he will try very hard to take off as quickly as he can, and he will keep looking behind himself just to check as to where they are, and to ensure that they are not chasing nor following him. 

I think it is the rediculous fly gear the two mares wear that scares Nelson.

I just sit on his back quietly, leaving him to work it out himself. I sit on his back chuckling away at him.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I love the last two stories. Circles of sand and fly sheets, funny.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My mare is afraid of gunshots and thunder when it sounds right overhead.

My gelding is scared of miniature horses and little bitty ponies.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

My boy is terrified of his fly spray. I'm not even sure why, hes sure that something terrible is going to happen. 
Other than that he is absolutely fine with everything... he's a strange one he is.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahaha I just found out that Winston is afraid of... the unthinkable....

LLAMAS!!!!  There was one across the road at the Petting Zoo and he flipped out. His nostrils flared, he did the little racehorse jig. Hes not scared of anything but... llamas? lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

haha emma llamas i figured out what junior was scared of there was a armadillo in the woods by the ring he saw it and flipped! and water he has sensitive skin


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...really, I haven't found anything that Danni is deathly afraid of...perhaps he is deathly afraid of missing supper, but that's about all; when he's not all worried about getting back to the barn, this guy is literally one of the most bomb proof horses I've met...Now watch, just cause I've said that, He'll think of something totally random to spook at next time I'm out there!Lol!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

My geldings afraid of the arena fence, small kids, and soccer balls.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

arena fences? I ride a horse who just freaks at nothing, and occasionally the arena fence and he gets really nervy about it.


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

a better question would be what is my horse NOT scared of? lol. 

But the funniest thing was at a barn we boarded at, there was a plastic cow on wheels they would drag behind a tractor for roping practice. It always lived in the same corner of the arena, and every time we rode, I would walk Tipsy by it a million times to make sure she saw it and still, at some random point in the middle of our ride she would remember it was there and completely lose it.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

One of my trail riding buddies horse is afraid of mailboxes. 

My first trail horse was afraid of babies.


----------



## lovingponies (Jul 20, 2009)

Anything white!!! LOL! His scared of everything!


----------



## lovingponies (Jul 20, 2009)

My other horse is scared of sirens. Woose!!!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

A lot of horses are afraid of horses pulling a cart. A lot of riding horses never see it in their life and I have seen a ton flip out when they see it. They're like "OHGOD. Its chasing him and its going to eat him! RUNAWAY! Quick before it gets me to!"


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I was riding down the road one day and my neighbor had a boat parked on the street, I could barely get my mare to walk by it! I was shocked she isn't a spooky-natured horse, but this boat scared the living crap out of her (literally we had several poops while trying to walk by it)!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Junior isn't really terrified of anything but there are things that he doesn't like at all.

Bicycles-He stares at them and shys away like they are going to jump out at him.
Men-Understandable because he was abused by them, he is good if I am around but doesn't like them still.
Cows-He could never be a cow horse, those strange four legged beasts are out to get him!
Jumping Barrles-He will run around them [barrel racing] and them being out in his field doesn't bother him at all. But when he has to jump barrels that are lying on their side, or a jump that has barrels as the standards he freaks out and refuses or jumps HUGE over it. We have had three experiences with this before I gave up:
1. Tried to jump him over some barrels that were lying down, he refused, I came off and landed on the barrels.
2. Had two barrels lying down with a pole over the top of them, he took a huge canter stride and flew over it with about a foot or more to spare, I almost came off but managed to stay on.
3. Two barrels standing up used as standards with a pole over the top. First time he went over it just fine, second time he refused and I went over his shoulder, grabbed the pole on the top and was able to land on my feet. Third time he refused, I flew onto his neck, he shot his head up and ran backwards which threw me back into the saddle. After that we gave up on that jump, I wasn't up to getting hurt again.

He is a strange one. He spooks more at night because he is 3/4 blind in his left eye, so things going past that eye scare him. But like I said nothing major, he has never bolted with me because he spooked, he just flinches and sidesteps sometimes.


----------



## Tex East (Aug 3, 2009)

Firefly.... she is scared of water coming out of the hose the most followed closely by any thing wet. Flyspray, moist sponges, and the water coming out of the bucket when we dump and clean it. Other then that she is fearless. (he, he, she is going to be getting a bath this weekend and dosen't know it yet).

Faith is scared of every thing from the wind and rain to my barn cats. But the things that she isn't scared of are the truck she will stand in front of it and just look at you, honking at her dosen't bother her either and the tractor pulling a brush hog. I think she makes a ponit to be in the way.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

So far my husbands horse Dallas is only afraid of the burn barrel everything else she is fearless lol

My horse Cowboy is pretty much afraid of the wind and anything that moves or things he thinks moved but didn't. That includes himself. He's the kind of horse that would trip over his own head LOL Thats ma boy! <3 :lol: the kinda horse only his mum can love pffft.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

My trainer's horse, who is a champion show horse, and who goes to the biggest shows in the country AND who's been showing since he was a weanling STILL is terrified of loud speakers... to save trouble she just puts cotton balls in his ears lol.


----------

